# better crossbar padding?



## cheboater (Jun 6, 2014)

What are your suggestions for roof rack crossbar padding? Pipe insulation packs out in one trip, mini cell foam is better but doesn't last more than a couple trips. Anyone know of maybe a softer density rubber? Something else? I'm sure someone has found a good solution! Right now I'm carrying a canoe and trying to protect the gunwales.


----------



## JBlotter (Mar 20, 2019)

I’ve been using the thickest pipe insulation I can find wrapped in red duct tape. The duct tape does break down over time and sun but you can just rewrap it. I’ve probably got 4+ layers on both bars at this point. It doesn’t look amazing but neither does my truck so it’s all good.








.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Pool "Noodles", cut a slit down them. Available in myriad colors and cheap at the dollar store, little more at the Wal of Mart. Much denser than "donkey dick" pipe insulation. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Oodles-of-Noodles-Pool-Noodles-5-PACK-Random-Colors/746213215?athcpid=746213215&athpgid=AthenaItempage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWSMT&athieid=v0&athstid=CS020&athguid=VyuS80ocVL9TdYK4ItzTjPy8quTeoNK0Xn7i&athancid=null&athena=true&athbdg=L1600


----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

cheboater said:


> What are your suggestions for roof rack crossbar padding? Pipe insulation packs out in one trip, mini cell foam is better but doesn't last more than a couple trips. Anyone know of maybe a softer density rubber? Something else? I'm sure someone has found a good solution! Right now I'm carrying a canoe and trying to protect the gunwales.












This old (retired) fire hose is stronger than dirt.
You might be able to get it free from your local friendly fire fighter folks.
When you see how tough it is you may find many uses for it.
I started using it on the rails of my truck bed where I lean my bike.
I cut it down the middle and secured it under the tie down anchors.
It comes in different sizes and colors and many eBay sites offer it.
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## MisterBob (Oct 18, 2016)

2nd for pool noddles. Hold up very well.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

Replacing or augmenting the rail with a wider crossmember immediately disperses the rail's pressure against the gunwale. Padding it helps keep grit from sanding your gunwales, if that's your goal. I use a 2x4 cross member with indoor/outdoor carpet glued on top. It works.


----------



## cheboater (Jun 6, 2014)

These are some good suggestions. Thanks everyone!


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

Heavy duty garden hose. Same concept as the pool noodle, slit down the middle, secure it with tape, or zip tie or tape. It'll last much longer than pool noodle or pipe insulation, but will suitably protect the canoe.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I need to replace my padding after what might be 15 years. I used pipe insulation and wrapped with conduit tape. One trick was doing it in three pieces. The center piece isn't held in place. It can rotate, so it doesn't always get loaded in the same spot. Helps out. The ends are taped to the towers, so they don't get to move as much. They see a little less use.

I found a few pool noodles over the years and have been thinking about pressing them into service for the next round, but the wrapped pipe insulation really did work fine for me for YEARS. I added it so I can strap down a glass sea kayak withtout having to put saddles on. I carry so many different kinds of boats, and those saddles take up a lot of space.


----------



## weekendalpinist (Jul 16, 2012)

A strip of boat repair material, hypalon, urethane, etc. could work.


----------

